# RC Pro Texas State Finals



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

RCSIGNUP HERE


----------



## YNOT3D (Feb 16, 2011)

7 minute qualifiers? 

Should be a good time in Sandbagger Buggy.


----------



## Verti goat (Jun 16, 2009)

*Stand upgrades*

Here's some pics of the new stand upgrades. This is sweet! There is now easily room for 15 drivers and no need for step stools. There is even a new hangdown in the front to help with the sun. This is going to be great for the pro race!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

that looks good. ill be there this weekend.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

great job. looks nice


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Looks great..


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

The State Finals are getting closer. Please remember you need to be paid by Sept. 30th for this event. If need to make agreements please contact Derick Hutchinson.


----------



## Z-Man. (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice!!!


----------



## bcrase95 (Jan 24, 2011)

YNOT3D said:


> 7 minute qualifiers?
> 
> Should be a good time in Sandbagger Buggy.


and who would be the sandbaggers??
i've been called a sandbagger by people, but i started racing in feb. of this year.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Deadline to be paid thru paypal is Oct. 5th You can pay at the track but CASH only at that time.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Everyone that got a full membership at Harlingen. Susie and I will have your cards at this race. When you check in we will have your card.

See everyone next weekend!


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

so in order to race this race, i will need to get a memebership?


----------



## hotrodchevy_77 (May 9, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> so in order to race this race, i will need to get a memebership?


No. I always get a weekend membership at the race on race day when you check in.


----------



## mmorrow (Jan 18, 2009)

You do not need a membership for the state series (at Ultimate). Only the national series, which is the one at Mikes in Nov.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

oh ok. thanks guys.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

tebone626 said:


> so in order to race this race, i will need to get a memebership?


Jason for the state race you don't have to have a membership. I posted it here for the guys from Houston that got memberships in Harlingen.


----------



## dlovett6 (Feb 9, 2009)

Just a race weekend reminder. You will need to check in with Susie and I before getting on the drivers stand. (paid or not) Verify class and transponder number. Receive your wristband. 
Saturday morning practice is for those that did not practice Friday only. Races will start at 9am
Sunday mains will start at 8am
Awards presentation after mains. (TQ 1st thru 5th all classes) and Top 5 in points as well.


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

Having a hard time focusing on work today. Can't wait to get out there in the morning and get some practice.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

what time are they gonna let us start practicing? i heard 9, and i also heard 12. any clarification would be nice


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Noon till 8pm is what derick said. It's posted on Rc signup as well but it says 12am to 8pm. So I'm going with what derick said noon till 8 pm but then again it doesn't matter cause I don't think I'll be there for it anyways.


----------



## tebone626 (Apr 25, 2010)

ok, thanks for the info


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

The track was great today. But we all got about half way thru the first qualifier for everyone. And then the rain came it wasn't bad but it was coming on a angle so everyone tents were now on a angle lol. But then it dryed up and we got back into racing and the track had even more traction. But after our 15min break we were on our 2nd or 3rd of SC4x4 Qualifier and It started drizzling and then all of a sudden It felt like Lake Houston was emptying out on us. And then the whole Concrete platform had about 2inches of water and the track became a lake lol. So Gunna finish up tommrow. Hopefully NO RAIN Tommrow.


----------



## Texas Anvil (Sep 24, 2011)

Well race is done and over with when we got there at 6:50am and it was starting to poor rain agin and everyone was starting to pack up or talking about IHOP or Jack N Box under the ledge of the shop.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Man guys.....sorry for yall's luck. Went to Galveson with the family this weekend and had the same problem!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Bummer. Sitting at swim meet i had to go to instead of finals. Rain delay here too, but they're still trying to get it done LOL.


----------



## jasonwipf (Feb 23, 2009)

Courtney, its all your fault. If you came it would have rained on Monday instead.


----------



## marcusch (Nov 16, 2010)

One of my Telecom Vendors offered me Texans Vs. Raiders Tickets for Today's Race and I turned them down. Sucks. I could have been at this awesome game I am watching on TV. Great Job on the track though Ultimate RC. Very nice. Hopefully Katy will look like that soon.


----------



## Merdith (Sep 20, 2009)

*man*

What a bummer. I was having a blast....I was really impressed with the level of talent at the race, We have some really great drivers in Texas. the track was super nice....I hope we have some more races at Ultimate, even without the HARC series, we should organize some large club races and who knows what other rc pro races. as fear as the track size, and the overall facility the Ultimate track is aptly named....

It was nice to see some guys I havent seen in a while.. What a nice group of people....


----------



## darrenwilliams (Apr 21, 2008)

I hate we got rained out. I was looking forward to running on the groove that was laid down. This was by far the best track prep that I've seen at Ultimate. The roller is the perfect tool for Ultimate. I know we did not get to finish, but the track was holding together great. Great job guys.


----------



## Hogster (Jan 21, 2010)

Yea that did kinda suck, I didnt even get to run the truggy around Ryan Mosley. Track was really nice, good job Glen, Lance, and Karl. Lookin forward to running it again. Great announcing to. 

TFT baby!!!


----------



## mdwalsh (May 11, 2011)

the track was awesome, had a lot of fun! i would love to run some more out there, great facility a little far but id love to race out there at least once a monthif there was some club racing!

Matt


----------



## BIGGELANG (Sep 13, 2011)

GREAT JOB ON THE TRACK... tons of grip and loads of fun .. look forward to getting out there very soon again..... i want a side by side on the mx track too !!!!!


----------



## Ricky H. (Jul 17, 2011)

On which website address can we look at the final results for this round?


----------



## Graydog328 (Mar 8, 2006)

Ricky H. said:


> On which website address can we look at the final results for this round?


http://www.rcprosites.com/news
***********

It's a shame we didnt get to run more. The track was awesome!!! Looking forward to getting back out to Ultimate soon.


----------



## killerkustoms (Nov 6, 2008)

Best layout ever, very fun and not to mention fast (definitely a TFT layout),...sucks that weather didn't hold


----------

